# Boycott Cabela's



## LionHunter (Oct 2, 2003)

Visit www.Boycottcabelas.com


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

what is the other side of the story ??? Always two sides to everything

& yes Coot I know both side of things before I state my opinions :roll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If the circumstances you describe are true get a lawyer, if they are not get a life!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like a buch of crap to me. Perhaps this guy was spreading KKK propaganda??? They hate immigrants too. Closed minded people suck.

Hmmm. This is what they promote on their site:

http://www.boycottcabelas.com/Docs/inva ... ration.pdf


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Employment at will is not always nice - without a contract - they can do what they have done - without knowing the individual & what his political actions & intent was - how can anyone join his boycott ???


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Isn't it interesting that they chose not to display the leaflets that were being circulated that day? This is such a one sided story I think everyone should ignore it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Snoopy I noticed that right off as well, it sure doesn't seem to ring true I agree it should be ignored.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

If there is one thing you can count on ole Bobm for it is *IGNORANCE* :roll: .


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually, the leaflet is posted on their site. This is what it reads:



> IMMIGRATION?
> INVASION OR
> NATIONAL ALLIANCE
> If current trends continue, Whites will
> ...


It can be found here:
http://www.boycottcabelas.com/Docs/inva ... ration.pdf

Now there is *IGNORANCE* for you!


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

I think that leaflet says all we need to know about this guy. I won't be boycotting Cabelas on HIS advice!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree its ignorance. This is one more instance where someone can't make a point without being offensive. There is actually some truth to those statements and the immigration issues are important for both national security and financial security. Immigration issure are busting the bank in California right now and in large part responsible for the recall of Gray Davis. To bad they don't have the sense to make their points without sounding like a bunch of nutcase white supremesists.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

HAHAHA boycot cabela's? what a joke. this is too silly to waste my time writing a real response to this. grow up.

--Phil


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Let's see, the guy who posted this has one post...it's probably the loser who Cabela's RIGHTFULLY terminated.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes Fletching, I agree there are always two sides. On one side you are a flaming idoit, on the other side you are too stupid to realize this and shut your yap!

I'll boycott Cabela's or any other store that provides hunting gear.........

when he!! freezes over, ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Is it not possible to have a hot topic without personal attacks???

LOCKED.


----------

